

Judge refuses to dismiss lawsuit over Coca-Cola's deceptive Vitaminwater claims - buzzblog
http://cspinet.org/new/201007231.html

======
code_duck
I miss what Glaceau made before they were bought by CC - they had a series,
Fruit Water, that was much less sugary and just had a hint of flavor - it was
subtle. So, yeah - thanks for trying to kill us with sugar.

As usual, the legal claims are a bit contrived and ridiculous however.

~~~
sorbus
It's not like they said that it would cure cancer, yes. But false advertising
has to be dealt with on a really small and technical scale to prevent us from
getting to that point. Still nowhere as bad as the article a few days ago with
someone being convicted of lying to an officer of the federal government for
selling orchids to an undercover officer, in terms of contrived and ridiculous
claims, though.

~~~
shantanubala
In large part, we need to educate people on food choices in America. Labeling
is a start, but it's mostly a cultural change that we're not quite sure how to
tackle on a large scale.

One problem is processed food. If you make food with fresh produce you will
almost always be eating healthier and more nutritious food than if you eat
processed foods. It's also much cheaper than eating out - just a time
investment. Sadly, we're too busy to even enjoy good food and take the time to
make good food. It's really sad that our culture misses one of the greatest
aspects (IMHO) of life.

So what I'm saying is that properly labeling Vitamin Water is not necessarily
the answer. Properly labeling potato chips, French fries, etc. only goes so
far (it's common knowledge what's "junk food" and what isn't). The answer is
figuring out a way to get people to value the food they eat, and ensuring that
the demand for vitamins in flavored water or junk food don't exist - we should
be getting our vitamins from fruits and vegetables to begin with, and only
supplementing if necessary (otherwise, we miss out on the fibers in fruits and
a whole host of other good stuff).

EDIT:

So the main problem is that we try to oversimplify nutrition. We say "fat =
bad, vitamins = good" when we should emphasize balance.

~~~
code_duck
People really miss the details and basics of nutrition, too. I'm very tired of
the diet hypes and focus on trendy topics to the exclusion of paying attention
to common sense diet guidelines.

------
Tycho
Incidentally, that website has an exceptionally good layout, in my opinion.

